# Micro Adjustment of Table Saw Fence in increments as small as 0.001 inch. Demonstrated on SawStop T-Glide



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

Moving a table saw fence by very small amounts can be hit and miss.

With a dial indicator at the right location on the fence, I found it is easy to tap the fence and move it by 0.001 inch at a time. 

Locate the probe of dial indicator over the fence rail so that dial indicator does not change when the fence is tightened - see red circle in photo below.

A couple of times I have found this fine adjustment helpful:
1. Cutting UHMW runners to fit nicely in the miter slot for floats
2. Cutting mortise and tenon joints on table saw, to get a good fit.

For all other work I just use the measuring tape built into the fence rail. The table saw cut usually gets run over the jointer anyway.

Video Demonstration:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot imagine why anyone would want to do that. Waste of good working time for no reason.

George


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

My tools all have more than .001" wobble in the bearings and bushings LOL but if you need accuracy this would help. I noticed Incra sells some fences that have a similar fine adjustment built in but I can't imagine building anything that needs to be more accurate than 1/32nd.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

...be more accurate than 1/32nd. ...

true. but when you do a set up for 5-13/32 
- and it cuts at 5-12/32, 
moving the fence 1/32 is still necessary....


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Brilliantly simple jig. I like it. So easy to make. Nice idea, @StevenWoodward!

I would find a few uses for it - like making box joint jigs. See William Ng's box joint jig making video. (Thanks @woodnthings!) William Ng uses a caliper and measures in thousandths:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NutwD7B6tmE


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll be using the idea of using dial indicator to make small adjustments. I may not need 0.001" tolerance but I can see it working for my needs. Good tip to measure near the front clamp.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Also probably good for making small adjustments to a dado cut without fiddling around all day with very thin shims that may or may not get chewed up by arbor threads..


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't have much bandwidth. Are the yellow things with black knobs magnetic?


----------



## Dave Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

Bob Bengal said:


> I don't have much bandwidth. Are the yellow things with black knobs magnetic?


Yes, those are called MagSwitches (Mag-Tools - One stop shop for Industrial Products & Tools) and are very handy for holding things in place as long as the surface is ferrous


----------

